# Which is which, B vagans & B sabulosum?



## spiderworld (Sep 1, 2010)

Hey all! which one is which? Do you know?
Lets see! and if you think that its niether?. They both adult females

#1


----------



## Arachnos482 (Sep 1, 2010)

Hey spidey, I'd say top is b. vagans.


----------



## HAGAR (Sep 1, 2010)

WEL I AM NO EXPERT BUT THE FIRST ONE LOOKS TO ME TO BE THE B. vagans AND THE SECOND PIC LOOKS LIKE THE B. sabulosum

I CAN BE MISTAKEN LOL.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Sep 1, 2010)

Yeah, top ones deffo _B.vagans_


----------



## spiderworld (Sep 1, 2010)

mcluskyisms said:


> Yeah, top ones deffo _B.vagans_


so you say tops vagans!?!?, and bottom one?


----------



## HAGAR (Sep 1, 2010)

WEL ITS EITHER THE B sabulosum OR MABEY IT IS ALSO A B vagans BUT WITH A LONG OVERDUE MOLT ON THE WAY LOL


----------



## NevularScorpion (Sep 1, 2010)

I own several sp of Brachypelma and i'm 100% sure that the top one is b vagan and the bottom one is B sabulosum


----------



## Arachnos482 (Sep 1, 2010)

Hey spidey... I think the bottom one ... it's a tarantula ...


----------



## mcluskyisms (Sep 1, 2010)

spiderworld said:


> so you say tops vagans!?!?, and bottom one?


Yeah the top one deffo looks to be a true _B.vagans_ and the bottom one looks to be a gravid hobby _B.vagans_ or a _B.sabulosum....._

:}


----------



## spiderworld (Sep 1, 2010)

Hey do mea favour! google serch images Sericopelma rubronitens!(sp panama)
Maybe one of them arnt even Brachy :?
Also check out Brachypelma angustum:?

Maybe B vagans or B sabulosum isnt even one of them!

Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 1, 2010)

B. vagans:


----------



## spiderworld (Sep 1, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> B. vagans:


Cool! nice T! notice the 'pink' around the edge of the carapace and over the top of the fengs! (my first pic is pitch black!

And the second pic the carapace is alot lighter and lighter aswell are the hairs on abdomen!

What t's do you think they are!?


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 1, 2010)

Just to add a bit more:

This first one is a different vagans than the one pictured above.  The last three are the same as the first one, posted above.

They were both collected at the same time from the same place, and are both vagans.



























spiderworld said:


> Cool! nice T! notice the 'pink' around the edge of the carapace and over the top of the fengs! (my first pic is pitch black!
> 
> And the second pic the carapace is alot lighter and lighter aswell are the hairs on abdomen!
> 
> What t's do you think they are!?


Because of how difficult it is to identify vagans vs. sabulosum vs. rubronitens, etc., I'd try to identify them based on physical characteristics, not color.

Are you saying one is definitely vagans, one is definitely sabulosum, or are you not sure what either of them are?  I guess I'm confused as to whether this is a guessing game, or if you're not sure yourself.

--Joe


----------



## spiderworld (Sep 1, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> Just to add a bit more:
> 
> Re gardless! what would you say they are? your opinion would be great!


----------



## BlackCat (Sep 1, 2010)

Off topic, Spiderworld, it might help if you close your quotes with [/quote].


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 1, 2010)

The first one looks more like S. rubronitens than B. vagans, to me.

Second one looks more like my lighter-carapaced vagans.

Based solely on coloration, not physical characteristics.  I'm not familiar enough with the latter to venture a guess based on it.


----------



## B8709 (Sep 1, 2010)

I had the same problem with this. The guy I got it from said it could be either B. Vagans or B. Sabulosum. 

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=183832

Any more opinions on mine? This was before it's recent molt.


----------



## M.F.Bagaturov (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi all!

Both in the first post and all other spiders depicted here are B. sabulosum...


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 2, 2010)

Yeah, heard it a thousand times.

Last I checked, it was B. vagans wild in Florida, not sabulosum, and mine were both caught from the wild population here.


----------

